# 6 inch



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a pretty good idea,I would just like to be positive


----------



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

spilo fa sho! beautiful fish. what kind of camera did you use. I have a 3.2 mp Canon and have been having trouble getting good shots.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pretty sure its a spilo... and it is beautiful... I want one more and more every time I see another pic of someone elses!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mac

any a very gorgeous one at that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the responses there guys.What is making you guys think mac rather than spilo?


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a spilo to me. =) the eyes look clear n the tail has a thin border. A mac has red eyes and a thick black border line on its tail. =) Pretty P btw.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with Specialist for the same reasons... my Mac has red eyes and a very thick black band on his tail with new clear at the end... BEAUTIFUL spilo!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the words there specialist and therizman.i would have to agree with wat you guys have stated as well.







Just going to wait it for Frank i guess.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

i "think " its a splio...anyways lovely fish mate

ian


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's an S. maculatus - true S. spilopleura are very rare in the hobby (because only found in a very limited natural range).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's an S. maculatus - true S. spilopleura are very rare in the hobby (because only found in a very limited natural range).


These guys were sold to me by John Rare as 6 inch gold spilo's(Total was 9 of them).I think I am going to just wait on frank.Thanks for the words there guys


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Eye color is plastic. Depends on its range. This is more than likely S. maculatus. True S. spilopleura are red-bellied and more Pygocentrus-like in face that S. maculatus. The caudal fin remains hyalyine at all ages. S. maculatus predominately gets a thin hyaline edge or completely black.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

True S. spilopleura are now only found in Bolivia... Is that right (Mr Jégu work) ???

All other are now S. maculatus ???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Fomoris Posted Today, 01:41 PM
> *True S. spilopleura are now only found in Bolivia*... Is that right (Mr Jégu work) ???
> 
> All other are now S. maculatus ???


Won't know until Jegu sends me the new citation. Waiting for it to be published. The photo he did send me shows a fish with bright red belly, somewhat resembling a P. nattereri, just a tiny bit more Serrasalmus. I'm not able to publish photo here (or at OPEFE) until the work is published. Nor can I discuss the fish description until its official.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh, okay... When will it be published (I trusted that it was already done) ???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the words everyone.Thanks Frank


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i got them also from him, they are macs.
wes


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i got them also from him, they are macs.
> wes


I'm not trying to argue here,But could you please explain to me why I have 2 of the same fish one without black lines,linning his fins and the other does.neither have red eyes.Thanks ak








Do this fish vary this much?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

whats wrong with the top of the head on the last fish you posted?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

He received a bad heater burn.You can go and look at more pics in p pics and vids


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice mac!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> nice mac!


Thanks JDM.It's an ongoing mystery


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

that fish looks like a motorcycle.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jagermeister1811 said:


> that fish looks like a motorcycle.


lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> AKSkirmish Posted Mar 26 2006, 09:43 AM
> QUOTE(PIRANHA KING @ Mar 26 2006, 07:59 AM)
> 
> i got them also from him, they are macs.
> ...


They are indeed variable depending on their range. That's why S. maculatus is more widespread than S. spilopleura. An another reason why S. maculatus is often confused for S. spilopleura. They are a close appearing species. I'll have more on this in the next few months as soon as the citation is sent to me (not yet received as it takes time). It'll be posted at OPEFE research form when I've concluded reading it and translating for the OPEFE web site.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > AKSkirmish Posted Mar 26 2006, 09:43 AM
> > QUOTE(PIRANHA KING @ Mar 26 2006, 07:59 AM)
> >
> > i got them also from him, they are macs.
> ...


Thanks Frank.I will be looking forward to reading this.


----------

